
Polypill 'Halves Heart disease and Stroke Risk' - ph0rque
http://blog.methuselahfoundation.org/2011/06/post_1.html
======
tokenadult
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/05/110525181418.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/05/110525181418.htm)

"The authors noted that the benefits, while large, were not as massive as
previous researchers have suggested, and the side effects were also not as
rare as first thought. In the short-term about 1 in 6 people experienced a
side effect. Most were mild but about 1 in 20 overall stopped treatment due to
side effects, indicating that treatment is best targeted to those at raised
risk of disease."

British Medical Journal publications on the issue:

<http://www.bmj.com/content/342/bmj.d3355.short?rss=1>

